# I finally got the triplet operational...



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, an old Schwinn full of win! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks! I'm really digging it.


----------



## bjjoondo (Aug 29, 2011)

They've got a "cruiser" ride out of a local tavren, here in Colorado Springs on Thrusday nights, it would be a blast to ride your triplet! ENJOY!


----------



## slowoldguy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Beautiful*

I have never seen a triple before, but I can think of all kinds of ways to get into trouble with it. Enjoy, it should be a hit.


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

It's VERY, VERY fun...a friend just donated a Brooks Flyer to the cause. The current saddles are not comfie.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

That is awesome!! Have fun riding that around.


----------



## tandemer (Sep 12, 2011)

Great one!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

wow. that must be one of three in existence.


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the support all. These are definitely uncommon, but I know of 5...I suspect there are probably around 20 or so based on what I've heard.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Needs one (or three)...*

....of these.


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Ha! That bike is hard enough to control in urban riding without having a few fine beers!


----------



## masherjim (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice project bike. It will clean up nicely with SOS pads on the surface rust and some degreaser on the gear train. Should be a blast!


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Some photos of the bike being ridden today:

Race Street Pier, by the Ben Franklin Bridge:


























By the Liberty Bell










Love in Love Park


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Our bike is occupying Philadelphia!



















Art Museum










Obligatory Rocky Photo










Rittenhouse Park


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

wow. that thing is cool!


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

It's a LOT of fun to ride...though it really requires focus in traffic.


----------



## austke (Jan 14, 2012)

Congratulations on the Triple. We have a Meile Lupa Triple, and its the best fun, and yes they definitely take a lot of focus with traffic, and Very Wide turns. lol


----------

